# continental roughing gouge



## Karda (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi, how do you make a continental roughing gouge, do you sharpen as usual but contiue rounding off the corners or is there a special grind


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 6, 2018)

Near as I can tell from Googling....
The continental is a completely different tool from the regular roughing gouge. The flute is not near as deep, and it is thinner. Only way I can imagine to regrind a regular into a continental is to grind the side walls down, so it ends up shorter in overall height, which in turn would narrow it up considerably.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 6, 2018)

Not sure but I think a "continental roughing gouge" would be just a large "continental gouge". Here is a Sorby which is 35mm and I believe Ashley Isles makes/made one 45mm. 
http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/sorby_sgouges.htm Scroll down
In an early Raffan video he is using one and states 'Just to show it can be done I will use the deep flute gouge (current SRG); makes a few passes with an SRG and then goes back to the continental. I believe the steel is thicker than our normal SRG's.
I'm fairly sure Al (the Rebel Turner - youtube) uses one quite a bit and IIRC Dipa Das does also.


----------



## Karda (Feb 6, 2018)

thanks for the definition. PSI has a versa gouge looks a lot like a continental. I saw a video Brendan Stemp put a fingernail grind on a SPG it is much more versatile. I think I'll start lowering my corner when I sharpen and see what happens now that I know what I am getting into thanks Mike


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 9, 2018)

The first lathe tools I bought were from the Craftsman range, and included a Continental Spindle Gouge. Distinguishing features that set it apart from other gouges:

1) it is forged, not ground out of rod like a bowl gouge or modern spindle gouge
2) it has a shallow uniform curve, unlike a spindle roughing gouge which has a fairly tight curve at the bottom and straight sides
3) the thickness is uniform (because it's forged) but the edges are rounded over
4) it's typically ground with a "round" bevel -- unlike the "square end" of a spindle roughing gouge -- and an acute edge (or "long bevel") so it cuts cleanly

I used it for several years for roughing and general spindle work, and really like it. Recently I bought a Crown spindle roughing gouge and use that for larger diameter spindles, but still go back to my Continental gouge for smaller work (when I'm not using a skew).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

